# Beltone AP-14 $100 Ottawa



## Latole

Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com





Seller wrote ; amp work, need cap. 

Was there since one month

Amplificateur à tubes Beltone. Modèle AP14 fait par Teisco. 
L'amplificateur fonctionne mais nécessite de changer le capaciteur. Les tubes sont neufs (N.O.S). Pick up only


----------



## 2manyGuitars

I’m on it...


----------



## Frenchy99

Good price... 

Again in the Ottawa region !


----------



## Latole

I'm thinking about it since fews week, since I already have enough amps; 16 !!!
Why one more ?

So I decided to share with you, go ahead and good luck 2manyGuitars.

Give us some feed back.


----------



## Frenchy99

Latole said:


> since I already have enough amps; 16 !!!


 Thats all ?!?


----------



## Latole

Frenchy99 said:


> Thats all ?!?


Yes 16 amps, most vintage
2 Fender Blackface 1 silverface, 1 solid state ( modern), 1 Fender Blackface Reverb Unit
2 Traynor
1 Garnet
1 Epiphone
1 Wem
5 amps made in Canada ; Pepco, Decca, Lifco......
1 clone Fender Deluxe '56 I built from a Fender schematic
1 Marshall with reverb built from scratch
1 no name 6 watts amp built from scratch
1 PA amp head I mod for guitar use


----------



## player99

This guy's amp tech says it has the bad asbestos.


----------



## Latole

I dont't know where ? On the back cover ? 
Anyway, easy to remove safely. 

I read too often bad information on web, I don't know. It did not stop me to buy the amp.


----------



## player99

Back cover, white padding is asbestos.


----------



## Latole

Easy to remove.
Covid-19 is 100% more dangerous


----------



## player99

One fibre is all it takes. One small invisible fibre. That's why it's banned.


----------



## Latole

Where is this asbesto in the amp, no need to care about. 
Or put a thin metal sheet over. 

There are more dangerous stuff in our live than this asbestos in this amp


----------



## Latole

Not all people are afraid ( or don't know ) about asbestos









Any vintage (60-62) tweed Champ experts?


Hey everyone, Just looking for some feedback on this amp and the wiring. A gentleman offered it to me as a trade and vintage amps are not an area I'm knowledgeable in. Chassis Serial number C17814




www.guitarscanada.com


----------



## cboutilier

Latole said:


> Not all people are afraid ( or don't know ) about asbestos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any vintage (60-62) tweed Champ experts?
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, Just looking for some feedback on this amp and the wiring. A gentleman offered it to me as a trade and vintage amps are not an area I'm knowledgeable in. Chassis Serial number C17814
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.guitarscanada.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 344204


I was going to inform him of that asbestos last night, but I forgot to.


----------



## GuitarT

player99 said:


> One fibre is all it takes. One small invisible fibre. That's why it's banned.


If you're referring to Asbestosis of the lungs it takes a lot more than one fiber. In fact most asbestos related lung diseases are chronic (a result of prolonged exposure). Lost a long time neighbour to it a few years ago. Nasty stuff.


----------

